# Front rack bags?



## Dion (Oct 22, 2009)

I've searched and couldn't find a bag that is a short version of the rear rack bag to go on a front rack. Does anybody know of such a thing?

The ones at Rivendell are WAY too expensive.


----------



## mtbxplorer (Dec 25, 2009)

Just got an email about this one today...says it can go front r back, left or right
http://www.sierratradingpost.com/p/,1854K_Seattle-Sports-Fastpack-Pannier-Waterproof.html

$30 apiece

or do you mean a trunk-like thingy?


----------



## kapusta (Jan 17, 2004)

Dion said:


> I've searched and couldn't find a bag that is a short version of the rear rack bag to go on a front rack. Does anybody know of such a thing?
> 
> The ones at Rivendell are WAY too expensive.


Man, I have been struggling with the same thing. I'm looking for something similar to a handlebar bag in the way it opens and hopefully a flat top for a map holder, but that mounts to a mini front rack. The only ones out there are stupid expensive, the ones from rivendell are actually some of the cheapest I have found.

I noticed Salsa put a front rack on the new Casserolls, I am wondering if they are going to sell a bag that fits it.


----------



## Dion (Oct 22, 2009)

I'm going to keep an eye out and let you know, braddah.


----------



## rodar y rodar (Jul 21, 2006)

I put mounts on bags intended for other purposes. Baby Bear bag was a small fanny pack that I cut the belt off, Mamma Bear bag was a big fanny pack that got the same treatment, and Pappa Bear bag was originally a camera/video bag that I just unclipped the shoulder strap from. All of them are cordura (or something similar), the larger two are semi rigid with some kind of foam sewn into the walls. Soft sided 6-pack coolers would probably be good candidates, too.


----------



## ong (Jun 26, 2006)

Have you checked out the bags from Velo-Orange? Similar to the Riv bags but somewhat cheaper. 

I think there aren't so many front trunk bags available because most front racks are lowriders, with no platform to mount a trunk on. What are the dimensions of your front rack? 

Maybe you could use a smaller trunk bag up front? Nashbar used to sell a truly dinky one, but they don't seem to have it anymore.


----------



## kapusta (Jan 17, 2004)

ong said:


> Have you checked out the bags from Velo-Orange? Similar to the Riv bags but somewhat cheaper.
> 
> I think there aren't so many front trunk bags available because most front racks are lowriders, with no platform to mount a trunk on. What are the dimensions of your front rack?
> 
> Maybe you could use a smaller trunk bag up front? Nashbar used to sell a truly dinky one, but they don't seem to have it anymore.


Yes, I have looked at the VO bags. They are a possibility. My problem with them is that they are way bigger than what I need.

I have considered a rear trunk bag, and may end up going in that direction, but I would like a flat top that is made for a map holder (this is actually not for my commuter, but my road/light touring bike).

I have seem a few camera bags that might do the trick. The only drawback is that I would need to rig up some kind of fastening system that would allow easy mounting/removal.

I may end up just going with a bar bag. I initially shied away from the idea because I want the bag down lower, but then I got the idea of mounting a second stem underneath the first (I have a lot of spacers under my stem) and mounting the bar bag to that. I did try one, and it sat about as low as a bag on a mini rack would, but it was too wide and was a hassle with the cables coming out of my STI shifters.


----------



## rodar y rodar (Jul 21, 2006)

I used Lone Peak pannier clips bolted through the bags. Since most front racks don`t have platforms, you`d need to mount a goal post somehow, but that might not be too hard. A simpler solution might just be a few velcro straps sewn onto the sides of the bag or trunk.


----------



## kapusta (Jan 17, 2004)

rodar y rodar said:


> I used Lone Peak pannier clips bolted through the bags. Since most front racks don`t have platforms, you`d need to mount a goal post somehow, but that might not be too hard. A simpler solution might just be a few velcro straps sewn onto the sides of the bag or trunk.


Thanks!:thumbsup:

So, in your setup, does the bag just clip onto the posts on the back? Is the bottom attached, or does the back just rest on top of the rack?


----------



## rodar y rodar (Jul 21, 2006)

I just clip it to the bar. Originally planned to go back and add straps on the front or sides, but after I used it for a while as is, I decided the clips were plenty by themselves. If I hit a big bump (hoppping a curb or something), the bag swings up, but since it can`t get away, it just drops right back down into place again. I ordered the clips (smaller sized for 8mm bar) from Wayne at thetouringstore.com. They aren`t listed on his website, but I called by phone and asked for them. I don`t remember the exact price, but it was roughly $20 for two pairs including shiping.


----------



## BrianMc (Jan 5, 2010)

I tried a small bar bag for two years. It crowded the bar too much, but Iiked the access (large frame bike, long way down to a front rack). I had riveted a folded overhead transparancy sheet on the top as a map sleeve.

The hard liner disintegrated in that bag, and I wanted to have room for more clothes this winter in case I guessed wrong and layers had to go on or off.

So I got one of these.

I had a bag that was not being used that just fit between the brake levers. I used 2 P- clamps around the bag support wings fastened together with a 1/8" x 1/2" 8" long aluminum bar, the bolts protrude into holes I made in the back of the bag and a second alu bar with wing nuts is in the bag. Hardware was stainless, so I have about $7 in that $29 plus shipping in the decaleur. The bag was free (collecting dust on the shelf). In case you have a friend or relative who might have one hanging around, it was for an old CPAP machine and has zippered pockets each side and front, as well as a 2 sided zippered inner side to the lid with transparent panel (for the tubing, originally) and 2 sided zipper main lid. I use two mini bungee cords around the head tube and hooked to the lower back corners of the decaleur to reduce the bounce. Used the decaleur since September, the bag for a month. Holds the Airzound canister and the NiMH battery, tools, tube, tire, and can handle library book returns and street shoes. It also has foam padded walls. It is black, needs some reflective tape, and the map pocket mod, but otherwise, it suits my purposes as well as a $175+ bags from Rivendell (though theirs do look great).


----------



## rodar y rodar (Jul 21, 2006)

BrianMc said:


> I had riveted a folded overhead transparancy sheet on the top as a map sleeve.


Good idea. For commuting, I pretty much know the way, but I use the same bike and bag for weekend tours in the summer and I often tire of digging out the map every half hour.

I had a cheapo bar bag with a mounting similar to that VO deccaleur. The bag fell apart post haste, but I was impressed by the simplicity, versatility, and ease of use afforded by the mount.


----------



## BrianMc (Jan 5, 2010)

Map sleeve mod for Centuries, and Habitat 500:

I folded the 8 1/2" x 11" transparency across the width making an 8 1/2" x 5.5" bifold. The open end was held by three copper clothing rivets through holes drilled through the fabric and using washers for the two bent legs of the rivets to wear against, rather than have them work directly on the fabric. Their heads were large enough for the plastic. Indeed, when I forcibly removed the map sleeve when I was done with the bag, it was not easy. 

On the bottom side of the folded edge, I placed 5 velcro dots with mated ones stuck to the bag to allow it to be pulled into a more vertical plane for easier reading, if needed. I was concerned about the adhesive on the fabric, but no issues there. Worked well except on screaming descents or into winds gusting above 20 mph when the velcro could hold no longer. So I'd recommend a strip of velcro or 7 or more dots. The plastic will scratch up with use, but it will be years before legibility of good maps is affected and it is easily replaced. I also recommend velcroing one end closed to prevent cross winds billowing the sleeve and pushing maps out.

The original bag was a Bell from Wicked-Mart costing under $10. It had a great reflective design on the front, and was a decent experimental unit to test whether I'd like one without shelling out hundreds and carried my maps, energy bars, insect repellent, sunscreen, etc on the Habitat 500. It self destructed a year later. The internal shell plastic disintegrated as if in UV too long. Learned a lot and got my $10 worth.


----------



## Dion (Oct 22, 2009)

*After poking around...*

...I found this Bell Handlebar Bag for $10 at Target. It's just big enough to hold all my essentials plus more. I carefully cut the velcro handlebar straps off and drilled 3 holes aligned with 3 existing holes on the rack. Bolted it all down and here's the finished product. Easy breezy!

I guess If I wanted to make it "quick release" I could use thumb nuts. Oh, and I will be replacing the washers on the inside with fender washers because the small ones may bust through the plastic.


----------



## rodar y rodar (Jul 21, 2006)

Looks like a perfect fit, Dion. Nice looking bag, too- handle on the top is very welcome IMO.


----------



## darelldd (Oct 2, 2006)

Dion said:


> ...I found this Bell Handlebar Bag for $10 at Target.


I just wanted to let you know that many years later, you solved my similar problem. I just purchased this bag for the little front rack on my touring bike, and will perform similar mods to make it work. The bag has gone up a dollar in the meantime... but the link still works, and it is in stock locally!


----------

